# Is Spencer Ok? Or am I just paranoid.....



## DanielTheLion (Mar 17, 2015)

Earlier today, Spencer was trying to talk (he has successfully said 'meh spez'... i don't know what he's jabbering about) and he did this little silent cough, jerked forward then went back into his 'vulture' position (head and neck dropped; he does it a lot). He did this twice.  All day he's been opening and closing his beak more than usual. (he is also fluffed up, BUT it is freezing were we live at the moment so he's just keeping himself warm I think.) We're going away in two days for 2 nights then I'm going away for a week (my mum will look after him for the week), and I KNOW I won't enjoy my holiday if I'm worried 
Advice would be so appreciated...
Thanks!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

If it was me in your position I would be doing my best to get Spencer in to have a check up, more so for your own well being I think.
Have you got his cage covered on three sides this helps keep the cage free from drafts and cold. You could use a hot water bottle even on really cold nights or day time.
Especially as you are going away it would help you rest easy.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Hi Akela
Their is no one knows your Spencer (cute name) better than you, if you are the slightest bit concerned then I would suggest you make an appointment with your avian vet for a quick check up, hopefully everything will be fine and you will be able to relax while you are away on holiday, have a great time !!
Pete


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's always best to err on the side of caution. 
I agree it would be good for Spencer to see the avian Vet for a check-up.*


----------



## DanielTheLion (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you all for your advice. He's been moved to a warmer room (another cat safe one, naturally). Today he perked up alot and hasn't coughed; but when we get back from our outing (in 2 days) we're taking the cat to the vet and I'm going to take Spence (he does specialize in avian species but does other animals too, I checked.)


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'll be waiting to see what the vet says! It's awesome he specializes in birds  Best wishes to Spencer  :fingerx:


----------

